# Guess Macro #4



## Battou (Feb 1, 2009)

Taken with Sears 70-300 on Canon EF, ASA 400





Bigger here

Hint: You know you want it

*EDIT*
Previous guess Macros of mine

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/123108-guess-macro.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/130947-guess-again.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/153320-guess-macro-3-a.html


----------



## jseoung (Feb 1, 2009)

look like some kinda mesh or something...


----------



## WTF? (Feb 1, 2009)

an extremely neat spiderweb?


----------



## cigrainger (Feb 1, 2009)

A screen.


----------



## christm (Feb 1, 2009)

Builders mesh.


----------



## Battou (Feb 1, 2009)

WTF? said:


> an extremely neat spiderweb?



Not even close



christm said:


> Builders mesh.



no


The rest are too vague.


----------



## cigrainger (Feb 1, 2009)

I was thinking like screen door or porch type screen.


----------



## Battou (Feb 1, 2009)

no

This one is going to be a tough one I feel


----------



## mltran (Feb 1, 2009)

tile?


----------



## Battou (Feb 1, 2009)

no


----------



## Overread (Feb 1, 2009)

hmm I can't rightly tell if its a single surface with line on it - something slightly reflective like plastic, or if its a mesh structure.

if it is a single surface I am going with some sort of plastic thingy
if its a mesh fishing net?


----------



## Battou (Feb 1, 2009)

No and no

The slight DOF miss makes it tougher but the lower left portion is sharp, this is a fault in the lens it was shot with as it was level with the front element.


----------



## beni_hung (Feb 1, 2009)

I was going to say a fence.


----------



## Battou (Feb 1, 2009)

Nope, it is a full blown macro shot


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Feb 1, 2009)

grocery cart?


----------



## Battou (Feb 1, 2009)

no


----------



## Kegger (Feb 1, 2009)

Tea strainer?


----------



## matt-l (Feb 1, 2009)

wire Burger cooker?


----------



## Battou (Feb 1, 2009)

no and no


----------



## invisible (Feb 1, 2009)

Flyswatter?


----------



## Battou (Feb 1, 2009)

invisible said:


> Flyswatter?


no


----------



## TimmyJP (Feb 1, 2009)

The rubber grip on a posh pen?


----------



## Battou (Feb 1, 2009)

No


----------



## sleepingdragon (Feb 1, 2009)

camera bag


----------



## Battou (Feb 1, 2009)

nope


----------



## matt-l (Feb 1, 2009)

hint?


----------



## sleepingdragon (Feb 1, 2009)

desk chair


----------



## Battou (Feb 1, 2009)

matt-l said:


> hint?



I've given a few hints already, but I'll edit an official one into the first post....but you ain't goanna like it.



sleepingdragon said:


> desk chair



Nope


----------



## matt-l (Feb 1, 2009)

Focusing wheel of one of your film lenses?


----------



## Battou (Feb 1, 2009)

matt-l said:


> Focusing wheel of one of your film lenses?



no, you are looking for the Yankees in Wrigley Field...but atleast you are in a ball park associated with the right game.

Getting warmer


----------



## TwoRails (Feb 1, 2009)

Image sensor.


----------



## sleepingdragon (Feb 1, 2009)

shutter curtain


----------



## Battou (Feb 1, 2009)

TwoRails said:


> Image sensor.



No 



sleepingdragon said:


> shutter curtain



no


----------



## mltran (Feb 2, 2009)

grip on a zoom lens


----------



## jv17 (Feb 2, 2009)

wow that's nice it can be use as a wallpaper in pc


----------



## Battou (Feb 2, 2009)

mltran said:


> grip on a zoom lens



No


----------



## sleepingdragon (Feb 3, 2009)

Another hint *please*!!!


----------



## manaheim (Feb 3, 2009)

It's the jacket liner of Wyatt Earp in a snowstorm on a Tuesday in July!


----------



## keybq (Feb 3, 2009)

Easton stealth bat. The carbon fiber shaft


----------



## Battou (Feb 3, 2009)

sleepingdragon said:


> Another hint *please*!!!



I've given an handfull already, here is a review.

"You know you want it"  - from the first post - people here buy them
Vague guesses from post #6 - it is a mesh but I am looking for the particular mesh
"Full blown Macro" - from post #14 - this image far exceeds 1:1 macro.
It has to do with photography - from post #30 - self explanitory


----------



## cigrainger (Feb 4, 2009)

Maglite grip.

Edit: Nevermind, it's a mesh...

So I'll go with camera bag mesh.


----------



## paranoidandroid13 (Feb 4, 2009)

TPF Camera Strap


----------



## dl4449 (Feb 4, 2009)

Furnace filter ??
Troy


----------



## Parkerman (Feb 4, 2009)

I dont know the name of the filter... but is it a cross filter? Creates a cross with lights?


----------



## Battou (Feb 4, 2009)

Parkerman said:


> I dont know the name of the filter... but is it a cross filter? Creates a cross with lights?



Bulls eye :thumbup:


It is a Promaster Spectrum 7 - (4pt) Star Filter

I got this shot when I was exparimenting with my Macro enabled 70-300 on a bellows with the star filter when the weight of the lens pulled it all the way out and I noticed that just shotr os minimum focusing distance I could focus on the filter that was on the lens. I got a giggle out of it and focused it and snapped it for giggles, it turned out better than I expected.

__________________________________________________

Now it's time to go about basic comments and crits maybe?


----------



## Parkerman (Feb 4, 2009)

Battou said:


> Bulls eye :thumbup:
> 
> 
> It is a Promaster Spectrum 7 - (4pt) Star Filter
> ...





Without the hints there is on way I could have gotten it.. or without actually owning one myself.


----------



## Battou (Feb 4, 2009)

Parkerman said:


> Without the hints there is on way I could have gotten it.. or without actually owning one myself.



Yeah, when the last hint request was made, it was to a point where I could not say anything with out giving it away completely, thus the review.

I've been holding off on another picture I have, it too would have given it away, I should be able to get that posted now.


----------

